# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Abonnement numérique sur Android

## mgremont

Bonjour,

J'aimerais bien m'abonner au CPC mensuel seulement je ne trouve nul part où le faire.
Que ce soit sur google play, dans l'appli ou sur le site canardpc je ne vois pas d'abo.

J'aimerais donc savoir comment m'abonner au CPC mensuel en étant sur android?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais bien m'abonner au CPC mensuel seulement je ne trouve nul part où le faire.
> Que ce soit sur google play, dans l'appli ou sur le site canardpc je ne vois pas d'abo.
> 
> J'aimerais donc savoir comment m'abonner au CPC mensuel en étant sur android?
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Bonjour, 
Pour le moment, nous ne proposons pas d'abonnement sur Android.

----------


## mgremont

Ok merci pour la réponse

----------


## Doric

Histoire de laisser une trace (sait on jamais) je suis egalement demandeur d'une version Android...
Peut être un jour, qui sait...  :Emo:

----------


## laskov

Grande question sur la version numérique vue que je pense m'y mettre (faute de place pour stocker les numéro de CPC) c'est si les anciens numéro du magasine acheté sont disponible ensuite en lecture à vie ou si c'est juste le dernier numéro acheté qui est lisible... Je pose surement une question conne mais vue que ce serait surement le premier magasine que je vais lire sur une tablette je veut savoir tout ce qu'il faut savoir.

----------


## Doric

Non, en fait c'est une version mensuelle du mag' qui est disponible dans cette appli. Une compil' du meilleur et du pire des derniers numéros, avec des tests, des news, des previews, les configs de Canards et d'autres rubriques comme Developpez Couché. Mon seul regret? Finies les idioties à la con avec les dessins de Couly et autres encadrés débiles disséminés un peu partout...  :Emo: 
Actuellement, il y a 4 numéros CPC Mensuel (9, 10 et 11 ainsi que Canard JV n°1) dont 1 gratos (le n°9) pour te faire une idée du bouzin.
Cela dit, de gros progrès restent à faire au niveau de l'ergonomie de l'interface qui répond assez aléatoirement (tout du moins sur mon Iconia A210) et au niveau de la bande passante vraiment trop faiblarde allouée à la récupération des mags' (7 à 10 minutes pour récupérer un numéro).

Bref. Le n°9 te donnera une bonne idée du truc, mais par pitié. Achète le n°11. Il faut lire l'article sur Far Cry 3 par Sébum. Il le faut. Ta santé mentale en dépend.

Achète.

----------


## acdctabs

Dans les derniers commentaires de l'appli ils parlent de simple pdf pour les derniers numéros, quelqu'un a testé ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Oui, la nouvelle version s'appelle Canard Jeux Vidéo et elle est en PDF. C'est un mensuel qui regroupe quasiment tout le contenu de 2 Canard PC (dessins compris, avec de petits trucs en moins et pas mal de truc en plus concernant les jeux sur tablettes). Plus d'infos par là : http://canardpc.com/news-52972-canar..._android_.html
Et les numéros achetés restent disponibles ensuite. On peut les retélécharger si on les a effacé, etc.

----------


## acdctabs

Désolé j'avais loupé l'article (bon j'étais pas sur le territoire, c'est une bonne excuse ?)

----------


## fenrhir

Super placement sur le Google Play Store  ::ninja::  :

----------


## paulgarcia

Je cherchais la même chose  ::(:  dommage qu'il n'y ait rien sous android

----------


## Dartagnan

> Oui, la nouvelle version s'appelle Canard Jeux Vidéo et elle est en PDF. C'est un mensuel qui regroupe quasiment tout le contenu de 2 Canard PC (dessins compris, avec de petits trucs en moins et pas mal de truc en plus concernant les jeux sur tablettes). Plus d'infos par là : http://canardpc.com/news-52972-canar..._android_.html
> Et les numéros achetés restent disponibles ensuite. On peut les retélécharger si on les a effacé, etc.


C'est définitif la version PDF? Vu que je me suis débarrassé de mon iPad, mon seul regret c'est de ne plus avoir l'appli CPC. (D'ailleurs... J'ai perdu mon abonnement et mes canards du coût).
En revanche l'appli iPad apportait vraiment un plus, je trouvais que le nom  de "magazine numérique" prenait vraiment tout son sens. J'avoue que le retour à un simple PDF me déçoit un peu. Même si je conçois que le portage sur les plateformes android doit être un paquet de nœuds.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> C'est définitif la version PDF?


Absolument.

----------


## deathdigger

C'est définitif le fait de ne pas avoir d'abonnement ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Dartagnan

> Absolument.


Erf, Vais peut-être repartir sur le papier alors... Dommage.  ::sad::

----------


## CrazySquirrel

> Erf, Vais peut-être repartir sur le papier alors... Dommage.


Il existe, je crois, un "émulateur android" sur PC, peut-être que part ce biais tu pourrais acheter et télécharger les PDFs.

Perso je test le truc actuellement avec le numéro gratuit.

----------

